# Hello. Newbie here looking for info. .... Beretta 90-two



## Turk182 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi guys

Beretta 90-two in 9mm
New if it can be found

I'm looking to buy one. I am having zero luck finding one.
Anyone know anything on where I may find one please let me know

thank you
J


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Beretta BTA 90-TWO 9MM DA PST 17RD


----------

